# good movie



## possum (Sep 24, 2007)

http://www.zeitgeistmovie.com


----------



## Grace (Sep 24, 2007)

well I'm horribly depressed...


----------



## Exile (Sep 24, 2007)

Most of the movies true everything really about the religion part at least in my opinion. A friend of mine did a whole debunking thing on the christianity aspect of it. Most of the authors claims between christianity and other religions is very false. Trust me haha ive studied about every religion out there......


Now on the church and state issue well..... As a christian anarchist I believe.....

1. The state

The state presupposes that people cannot live together without coercion. People are evil (or at least potentially so), according to the state, and need to have limits put upon them from the outside. The evil that some people might do must be held in check for the common good of all people. 

Not only this but the existence of the state presupposes something further: that the state's main purpose is not to create people who are capable of living together without such coercion. The purpose of the state is to foster people who coerce each other to live in certain ways. The state is not interested in making people less dependent upon it. It is not interested in creating people who are capable of living without it - that would be suicidal for the state. The state is interested in employing those who are willing to do the coercion. 

2. Christianity

The main purpose of the church is to witness to its Savior Jesus Christ. It is to be a witness of his love for men and therefore a witness to God's purpose for humanity. This purpose is that men live together without coercion, in love for one another and for God. 

The church is under no laws or compulsion to live this way. The church's only motivation to live as such witnesses is the love each follower of Christ has for Jesus. Any rules set forth by the church are "rules" not unbendable laws. They are meant to help the community of believers live as witnesses to Jesus in a world of temptation and war. The Christian is free. He is not under coercion to love his neighbor or God.

3. There can be no mixing of the State and Church

The State, whose main purpose is to force others to live within strict boundaries or be punished for transgression of those boundaries, is not the church. And conversely, the church, whose only purpose is to witness to God's love in Jesus Christ, is not the state. The state is based upon coercion; the gospel is based upon love. The state is based on law; the gospel is based upon freedom. The state is based upon power; the gospel is based upon weakness.

The Christian cannot accept the state. It is based upon everything the gospel is opposed too. Indeed it is directly counter to the most fundamental convictions of the Gospel: That Christians are to convert and teach men to live together without coercion and thus without the state. Christians thus mandated can never accept power, because it is based upon such coercion from it's inception (with Cain in Genesis 4), and is not interested in men living together without coercion. 

4. Christians only option therefore is Anarchism

Therefore, since the task of the Christian is in direct conflict with power in any form, especially the state a Christian cannot be a Communist, Socialist, Republican, Democrat, etc., but must be an anarchist. Anarchy is "nonviolent repudiation of authority." As a political option it is the only option that allows Christians to remain faithful to their calling of converting men to live peacefully together without domination. 



Now yes bush seems very christian but you must realize. The guy is very far from it. The guy hangs out at bohemian grove and was with skull and bones. 

http://www.yourchristianpresident.com/

http://www.prisonplanet.com/articles/ja ... ession.htm


Gah I know im horribly weird.:laugh: 


Post edited by: Exile, at: 2007/09/24 12:56

Post edited by: Exile, at: 2007/09/24 13:04


----------



## possum (Sep 25, 2007)

*ArrowInOre wrote:*


> I am not a god person, at all. But I checked out the first 15 minutes and I think I am gonna go ahead and get a friend to use their credit card so i can get a copy. I have always found it interesting that even though 'they' say that church and state are separate, we still continue to find heavy influences and signs saying other wise. Like I said though, I am not a god person, so this is the only time i will comment on the subject. Hmmmm...Thank you for posting the link



yeah i am not a 'god person' either, but there is more to the movie than that. the beginning i just about religion. there is shit about the federal reserve, north american union, rfid chips, 9-11, and so on.


----------



## finn (Sep 26, 2007)

I thought the religion part of it was pretty neat, but as far as the world trade center is concerned, I am pretty bored with the same old conspiracy theories that no expert with actual engineering or science background has ever supported. Blah blah the building was blown up because it went straight down at such and such speed and whatever. That part of the movie was a big minus for me.


----------



## possum (Sep 27, 2007)

im not into all the consipracy theories either, but there is some other interesting stuff after all that.


----------



## Exile (Sep 27, 2007)

*finn wrote:*


> I thought the religion part of it was pretty neat, but as far as the world trade center is concerned, I am pretty bored with the same old conspiracy theories that no expert with actual engineering or science background has ever supported. Blah blah the building was blown up because it went straight down at such and such speed and whatever. That part of the movie was a big minus for me.



Engineers and scholars. Theres a first responder one to but im not sure where it is.
http://www.ae911truth.org/
http://www.stj911.org/
http://physics911.net/

Post edited by: Exile, at: 2007/09/27 14:30


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 28, 2007)

I was just getting ready to make a new thread/post about this movie till I came across this one and I'm pretty surprised. I thought there would be more discussion and opinions on this film. This film meant a lot to me after I watched and frankly, I lost my goddamn mind. 

I believe that every person that leaves a respectable post on this site not only should but deserves to watch this film.

Fuckin' A.

This movie _is_ this part of StP. This anarchism and politics page.
Everything we should ever be concerned about is in this video.



> I thought the religion part of it was pretty neat, but as far as the world trade center is concerned, I am pretty bored with the same old conspiracy theories that no expert with actual engineering or science background has ever supported. Blah blah the building was blown up because it went straight down at such and such speed and whatever. That part of the movie was a big minus for me.



And I think You're missing the point on that subject. It's not that 9/11 was an inside job and we should shun or critique our government for it. Not that we should raise awareness for some stupid reason. The reason for people for the Loose Change boys for this Zeitgeist movie, is to show American citizens that our government not only has flaws, but will stoop as low as relying on genocidal tendencies just to gain control and/or pocket some billion cash. To raise banks and start wars.

the point of 9/11 conspiracy awareness is to show that they're the ones that did it... and they *ARE* going to do it again.

Really, I didn't think that proved important at all either.
Just an interesting fact. But now that this Homeland Security has passed. It's a big fucking problem, and because of this Act, I've grown a new interest for the subject.

Open Your Eyes Kid.

For anyone it may concern,
Heres the video,
They made it,
Its nothing but a fucking click and a sit away,
So maybe instead of watching the newest Adam Sandler or Johnny Depp movie, maybe give this a chance, or perhaps you're too busy keeping your myspace updated?
ZEITGEIST--THIS VERSION IS NOW OLD! -SEE THE FINAL, &quot;REMASTERED VERSION&quot;


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Jan 15, 2008)

It's a good movie, but there is a better one......Idiocracy. Watch it, everything will make sense!!


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Jan 19, 2008)

rememberusername said:


> Idiocracy is pretty funny



And right where we are heading. Can I have my "extra big ass taco" now? (brought to you by Carl's Junior).


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 21, 2008)

rememberusername said:


> dirtyfacedan said:
> 
> 
> > Can I have my "extra big ass taco" now? (brought to you by Carl's Junior).
> ...



"but... it has what plants crave."

"carl's junior... fuck you, im eating."


----------



## Spinelli (Jan 28, 2008)

"go away I'm bating"


----------



## Labea (Jan 29, 2008)

"pretty much, you talk like a fag and your shits all retarded"

"carls jr. now has ownership of your kids"

hahaha


----------

